
Silicon Valley’s Latest Unicorn Is Run by a 22-Year-Old - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-05/scale-ai-is-silicon-valley-s-latest-unicorn
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20614672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20614672).

